# Rezilon results



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

I wanted to ask any that used Rezilon last fall how it looked. Most of the fields I have had complaints on about ryegrass either got it out late or put it out this spring with roundup and not getting good results (roundup at a quart just doesn’t get it). Usually when we walk the fields and I point out that there isn’t any crabgrass, they understand. It is like a light bulb goes off about getting it out before weeds start to germinate.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I only sprayed 32 acres last fall. It was about the end of September I took the last cutting of Bermuda waited about 2 weeks then sprayed 3 oz of rezilon and 40 oz of msma had great results with very little ryegrass. I sprayed another field in February so far no crabgrass, that field has a lot of sand spurs so it will probably get another dose.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Thank you, JOR.

Take a close look at any burs you see. Many of the reps have seen a lot of perennial burs when they go look at complaints. There is a lot more of that out there than anyone had an idea about. Let's see if I can attach a pic from March in TX.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I sprayed Rezilon last Summer between my second and third cutting . Rye grass control was great. I sprayed again in early March and so far results are also great. My field is very clean.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Thank you, broadriverhay.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Here are some pictures from around the edges that were not sprayed. These are outside of my field. This is Italian Ryegrass .


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Looks great! The only farmers I’ve talked to that had issues and missed ryegrass were those that got their application done in October and November...way too late.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I did my first application Feb. 8&9. 3 oz / acre. No rye grass. I plan on a fall application this year to keep the cycle going. I am having problems with wild garlic/ onion in one field and dallis grass and I think vasey grass in my other field.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Troy Farmer, Cimarron should give you pretty good activity on the garlic, but you may have to push the rate up to 3/4 of an ounce, maybe a tad more. Telar has good activity in it at an ounce.
For dallis and vasey, Pastora has some activity, but is just fair at best. I have used 10 oz of Roundup in the fall on dallis woth good results. Just need to hit it about 3-4 weeks before your normal frost. Once frost hits, the plant shuts down.


----------



## JD7200 (Nov 3, 2020)

Troy Farmer said:


> I did my first application Feb. 8&9. 3 oz / acre. No rye grass. I plan on a fall application this year to keep the cycle going. I am having problems with wild garlic/ onion in one field and dallis grass and I think vasey grass in my other field.


Troy, Rezilon is working great on rye and crabgrass on our 20 acres of Texas Tuff. I sprayed 3oz Rezilon February 20th. Unfortunately, still, had infestation of wild garlic. On March 7th sprayed 1/4 ounce per acre of "Plotter" total 5 ounces in 400 gallons water with 1 and 1/2 gallon Voyager ("sulfurcant") Knocked out the garlic by mid April.


----------

